# mon imac est il 32bit ou 64bit?



## xavax (4 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,
Comment savoir si mon imac est32 ou 64 bit?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## fau6il (4 Septembre 2009)

xavax a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Comment savoir si mon imac est32 ou 64 bit?
> 
> Merci pour votre aide



_Pomme... à propos de ce Mac...plus d'infos => Noyau et extensions 64 bits 

oui/non_


----------



## xavax (4 Septembre 2009)

Je n'ai pas la rubrique noyau et extensions... donc ca doit etre une 32bit...


----------



## Flibust007 (4 Septembre 2009)

:rateau::rateau:Tu les comptes ...:rateau::rateau:

Non, plus sérieusement :

==> A propos de ce Mac
==> Plus d'infos
==> Logiciel
... Vue d'ensemble du logiciel système ... Noyau et extensions 64 bits -  Oui ou non


----------



## zazthemac (4 Septembre 2009)

Quand on regarde la ou vous dites on sait si le imac a demarré en noyau 64 bits ou pas.
Pour exemple mon 1 er démarrage de SL : noyau et extension 64 bits ... : non
Installé et active en 64 bits "32 or 64 bits selector" ou tout simplement maintenir enfonces les touches 6 et 4 lors du demarrage, (SL boote par défaut en 32 bits)
je retourne dans la rubrique et la oui. J'ai un imac 8.1. 

Pour avoir la réponse à ta question au meme endroit Si c'est marque Imac 8.1 ou 9.1 la c'est OK. (cf la liste fournie par apple, oups grillé par ntx)
tu peux aussi telecharger le soft dont je t'ai parle (dsl j'ai pas le lien mais google est ton ami) "32or64bits selector"
il te le dira


----------



## ntx (4 Septembre 2009)

On va déjà commencer par le début : Quel iMac ?
La réponse donnera le type de processeur : CoreDuo = 32b, Core2Duo = 64b
Enfin Apple a diffusé la liste des machines Core2Duo capables de démarrer en 64 bits.


----------



## zazthemac (4 Septembre 2009)

La fameuse liste en question

http://static.macg.co/img/2009/06/skitched-20090819-095846.png


----------



## xavax (4 Septembre 2009)

j'ai ca : Noyau et extensions 64*bits :	Non

et ca : 

Nom du modèle :	iMac
  Identifiant du modèle :	iMac7,1
  Nom du processeur :	Intel Core 2 Duo
  Vitesse du processeur :	2,4 GHz
  Nombre de processeurs :	1
  Nombre total de curs :	2
  Cache de niveau 2 :	4 Mo
  Mémoire :	3 Go
  Vitesse du bus :	800 MHz
  Version de la ROM de démarrage :	IM71.007A.B03
  Version SMC (système) :	1.20f4
  Numéro de série (système) :	VM806888X86
  UUID du matériel :	00000000-0000-1000-8000-001EC20B16E6


----------



## zazthemac (4 Septembre 2009)

Je me répéte cela veut simplement dire qu'il n'est pas booté en 64 bits pas qu'il n'est pas bootable en 64bits

NTX bis : C'est quel Imac???

Edit : Imac 7.1 niet pas 64 bits

Toujours cf la liste fournie par apple postée ci dessus


----------



## enjoypolo (5 Septembre 2009)

http://blogs.zdnet.com/Apple/?p=4712


----------



## Arthemus (5 Septembre 2009)

Si je comprends la liste, les imac 7,1 ne seront jamais bootable en 64 bits ????

Si c'est ça je suis sur le cul 
Mon imac n'a pas trois ans (core 2 duo 2,4 Ghz), il fonctionne très bien. Mais déjà que la carte graphique n'est pas compatible avec le machin des GC de snow léo dont j'ai oublié le nom !!!! si en plus il ne peut pas passer en 64 bits, c'est franchement abuser


----------



## zazthemac (5 Septembre 2009)

eh oui il y a de l'abus la dessus.
Mon Imac à 8 mois (enfin 1 an et demi : early 2008) et il n'est pas compatible openCL (c'est le non que tu cherches).
Peut que des maj efi de la part d'apple le permettront (et bcp de monde l'espere).
Pour en être sur telecharges le soft dont je parle "32or64...) il te dira si il peut booter en 64.


----------



## xavax (5 Septembre 2009)

c'est 32 or 64 bit kernel startup mode selector? C'est bien ca le logiciel? Si je coche 64 et u'il n'est pas 64 c'est pas grave?


----------



## Flibust007 (5 Septembre 2009)

Oui, c'est cela.
Non, ce n'est pas grave, ce sera inopérant.


----------



## xavax (5 Septembre 2009)

moi j'ai ca quand j'ouvre le logiciel... 

http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/150970/capture.tiff


----------



## Flibust007 (5 Septembre 2009)

Cela m'a tout l'air d'un signe négatif.
Moi, je ne l'ai pas eu ce signe au lancement de ce logiciel.
T'en fais pas, le 64 bits ne marque aucune différence remarquable pour nous, utilisateurs et pour le moment.
J'ai fait le comparatif sur ma machine. Rien de rien comme différence ou alors, pas perceptible.


----------



## zazthemac (6 Septembre 2009)

effectivement cela veut dire que le boot en 64 bits n'est pas supporté.
Par contre après installation de SL je n'ai vu aucune différence entre boot 32 et boot 64. 

Par contre j'ai senti la différence ave léopard.....


----------



## whereismymind (25 Septembre 2009)

J'ai aussi un iMac 7,1 (donc non bootable en 64 bits), et pourtant le Processeur lui est 64 bits, c'est pas un peu contradictoire ça !


----------



## ntx (25 Septembre 2009)

whereismymind a dit:


> J'ai aussi un iMac 7,1 (donc non bootable en 64 bits), et pourtant le Processeur lui est 64 bits, c'est pas un peu contradictoire ça !


Non parce que ton ordinateur n'est pas qu'on processeur, il y a plein de choses autour, et il suffit d'une allergique aux 64 bits pour devoir rester en 32 bits. :rateau:


----------



## Damze (25 Septembre 2009)

De toute manière, pour la plupart des gens, le 64bits n'apporte pas grand chose, on gagne 3 secondes allez, mais bon.. Puis la plupart des applications ne sont pas encore écrites en 64bits et il faut attendre que les dev re-code tout de A à Z...


----------



## pickwick (25 Septembre 2009)

Damze a dit:


> De toute manière, pour la plupart des gens, le 64bits n'apporte pas grand chose, on gagne 3 secondes allez, mais bon.. .



ça s'appellerait 64 boutons..... cela ne les ferait pas autant fantasmer sur les forums.


----------



## whereismymind (25 Septembre 2009)

Damze a dit:


> De toute manière, pour la plupart des gens, le 64bits n'apporte pas grand chose, on gagne 3 secondes allez, mais bon.. Puis la plupart des applications ne sont pas encore écrites en 64bits et il faut attendre que les dev re-code tout de A à Z...



Oui effectivement comme tu dis "pas encore" mais ça viendra sûrement très vite et moi, je ne comptais pas spécialement changé de machine pour en profiter à la base.

Mon iMac est un investissement à long terme à mes yeux ... Enfin à la base quoi. Puisqu'on a tant parlé des Core 2 Duo comme étant des Processeurs 64 bit, comme un con, j'ai cru que ma machine serait compatible 64 bit ... Qu'est ce que je suis con quand même !!


----------



## tof2503 (25 Septembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

c'est juste le noyau de l'os qui est en 32 bits, si une appli est compilé en 64 bits, elle s'exécutera en 64 bits sans souci sur n'importe quel core 2 duo.


----------



## whereismymind (26 Septembre 2009)

tof2503 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> c'est juste le noyau de l'os qui est en 32 bits, si une appli est compilé en 64 bits, elle s'exécutera en 64 bits sans souci sur n'importe quel core 2 duo.



C'est aussi la logique que j'ai eu mais à ce moment là, pourquoi ma machine (iMac 7,1) n'est pas dans la sacro sainte liste ??


----------



## tof2503 (26 Septembre 2009)

D'après ce que je comprend, la liste indique juste les macs capable de démarrer sur le noyau 64 bits, donc pour moi pas de problème pour les applis.


----------



## whereismymind (26 Septembre 2009)

Et un noyau 32 bits avec une application 64 bits, c'est pas un peu bizarre ça ?


----------



## Damze (26 Septembre 2009)

whereismymind a dit:


> Et un noyau 32 bits avec une application 64 bits, c'est pas un peu bizarre ça ?



Je suis d'accord avec toi, je trouve ça bizarre. Je vais faire quelque recherche sur ce sujet là


----------



## titistardust (28 Septembre 2009)

Je viens de faire le test avec "ioreg -l -p IODeviceTree | grep firmware-abi" dans le terminal et j'ai le droit à : "firmware-abi" = <"EFI64">

Je serais donc logiquement en 64bits. mais quand je regarde dans A propos de ce Mac, j'ai "Noyau et extensions 64*bits :	Non"

J'ai un peu de mal à comprendre là


----------



## Damze (28 Septembre 2009)

titistardust a dit:


> Je viens de faire le test avec "ioreg -l -p IODeviceTree | grep firmware-abi" dans le terminal et j'ai le droit à : "firmware-abi" = <"EFI64">
> 
> Je serais donc logiquement en 64bits. mais quand je regarde dans A propos de ce Mac, j'ai "Noyau et extensions 64*bits :	Non"
> 
> J'ai un peu de mal à comprendre là



Apple n'a pas encore activé les noyaux 64bits pour de multiples raisons (notamment la compatibilité). Si tu veux l'activer, va voir sur le forum OSX, je crois qu'il y a un post qui dit comment mettre son noyau OS en 64bits


----------



## titistardust (28 Septembre 2009)

Merci pour ta réponse. Mais entre temps je me suis dit que la couche matériel est 64bits et que la couche logiciel le force à travailler en 32bits.

J'ai téléchargé le petit logiciel qui va bien pour tester le 64bits, et je le trouve plus long au démarrage. Faudrait que je fasse cela chrono en main.


----------



## titistardust (29 Septembre 2009)

Après plusieurs test, je gagne 6 secondes en mode 64bits, entre le démarrage et le moment ou l'écran des sessions apparait. Mais sur une utilisation journalière, on ne doit pas se rendre compte de grand chose.


----------



## Damze (29 Septembre 2009)

C'est surtout destinée aux logiciels qui pompent beaucoup de ressource (Graphisme, 3D, etc...) en gros les professionnels quoi, pour les jeux aussi c'est sympa, mais vu le nombre de jeux qu'il y a sur mac...


----------



## laf (29 Septembre 2009)

Et y a-t-il un moyen de booter une fois pour toute en 64 bit ou faut-il taper à chaque fois "6" et "4" ?


----------



## titistardust (30 Septembre 2009)

laf a dit:


> Et y a-t-il un moyen de booter une fois pour toute en 64 bit ou faut-il taper à chaque fois "6" et "4" ?




Il suffit de charger 32- or 64-bit Kernel Startup Mode Selector et le tour est joué.
Mais certains logiciels ne vont pas accepter cela. Je suis rapidement revenu en 32 bits en attendant que les éditeurs réagissent.


----------



## laf (30 Septembre 2009)

Hum, merci pour ta réponse mais je vois pas trop de quoi tu parles, et il faudrait que je sache quels sont ces logiciels qui ne fonctionnent pas en 64 bit, histoire que je vois où je mets les pieds.


----------



## davidgoth (2 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour , depuis la sortie de Snow Leopard , et ceux qui sont passé en 64 Bits avez vous remarquez une difference de vitesse :mouais: ? je viens passer mon Imac 24 d'avril 2009 en 64 bits avec startup selector et je n'ai Pas vu de grand changements . 

Je viens de repasser en 32 Bits certains logiciels etaient encore incompatible comme aMSN .


----------



## Damze (2 Octobre 2009)

davidgoth a dit:


> Bonjour , depuis la sortie de Snow Leopard , et ceux qui sont passé en 64 Bits avez vous remarquez une difference de vitesse :mouais: ? je viens passer mon Imac 24 d'avril 2009 en 64 bits avec startup selector et je n'ai Pas vu de grand changements .
> 
> Je viens de repasser en 32 Bits certains logiciels etaient encore incompatible comme aMSN .



Comme je l'ai déjà dit, le passage au 64bits n'apporte que très peu de rapidité, faut pas s'attendre à 10 sec de chargement pour OSX, c'est surtout fait pour les gros logiciels consommant pas mal de ressource CPU


----------



## whereismymind (6 Octobre 2009)

J'ai bien compris que ça ne changerai pas grand chose a mon quotidien, mes questions sont surtout pour satisfaire ma curiosité. 
- Peut on faire tourner une appli en 64 bits si le noyau est en 32 ?
- Si oui est ce que ça tournerai aussi vite que si toute la chaîne est en 64 bits ?
- Mon iMac (7,1) peut il faire tourner un noyau en 64 bits ?

Merci a tous


----------



## ceslinstinct (6 Octobre 2009)

whereismymind a dit:


> J'ai bien compris que ça ne changerai pas grand chose a mon quotidien, mes questions sont surtout pour satisfaire ma curiosité.
> - Peut on faire tourner une appli en 64 bits si le noyau est en 32 ?
> - Si oui est ce que ça tournerai aussi vite que si toute la chaîne est en 64 bits ?
> - Mon iMac (7,1) peut il faire tourner un noyau en 64 bits ?
> ...


Bonsoir

http://www.svmmac.fr/apple/news/00298/snow-leopard-le-64-bit-incompatible-avec-nos-applications

Je suis toujours sous 10.5.8, mais si ça peu aider.

@+


----------



## whereismymind (7 Octobre 2009)

Merci pour ce lien, ça dégrossit un peu le truc !


----------



## constanceetcalme (6 Décembre 2011)

oops post inutile désolé


----------

